# Select & Select Plus Benefits



## amamba (May 20, 2010)

Ok, so I was looking today at the AGR website, and I was wondering if I am missing something? Does one get those free upgrade coupons and club acela/metropolitan lounge passes with select or select plus membership? I didn't seem those explicitly bulleted for either category.

Also, my H is going to be select sometime next month. Does that mean that he gets to be select for the remainder of this year, PLUS the next AGR year (which I believe starts in March, right?) Or is this year only?

Thanks


----------



## Ryan (May 20, 2010)

Remainder of this year plus next.


----------



## AlanB (May 20, 2010)

One gets the free upgrade coupons with both Select & Select Plus status, although I think that Select Plus gets one more coupon than does Select. The Club Acela/Metro Lounge coupons only come with the Select kit. Select Plus gets you a special AGR card that gets you into the lounges anytime you like, even if you're not riding Amtrak that day.


----------



## the_traveler (May 20, 2010)

If he reaches Select in June 2010, he will be Select until Feb 29, 2012!


----------



## amamba (May 21, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks everyone for your help. I am crunching the numbers to make sure he gets to Select Plus, that way I can accompany him into the Club Acela lounges all the time. I think we might have to do some point runs - maybe PVD - KIN during the summer! - because with his monthly pass I think he will be about 500 points short by 12/31/10 of Select Plus. But it sounds like the extra benefits are definitely worth the select plus status.


----------

